
Show HN: Pluri(Alpha) – An Experimental Language Made on Top of JavaScript - rafaelcalpena
https://github.com/rafaelcalpena/pluri
======
gigatexal
Could be dead on arrival without built in parallelism primitives.

~~~
rafaelcalpena
Pluri can also have asynchronous execution as well, it's just synchronous by
default. I will soon add a repository of essential/useful modules that every
program make use of. One of them is the "async" module, which allows
concurrent operations.

[UPDATE]: Repository has been added: [https://github.com/rafaelcalpena/pluri-
useful-modules](https://github.com/rafaelcalpena/pluri-useful-modules)

